
Ask HN: Does Sophia the robot have any unique capabilities? - altsyset
I am visiting Sophia the robot today, but I have been wondering if she has any unique skills? Have there been any milestones in AI accomplished with her? 
Because the more I read about her, the more I realize that she is just a pretty face ;) and tourism stint. Maybe I am wrong. But her skills are more of supervised learning, I don&#x27;t even think it is supervised, it even seems scripted. Her jocks seem ahead of time to be learned.<p>What does her citizenship even mean? Does she have the same right as a Saudi woman, which, btw isn&#x27;t much. Can she have a bank account? etc<p>Has anyone tried the Hanson Robotics API, I heard it&#x27;s open source?<p>What do you guys know or think?
======
altsyset
[https://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/sofia-robot-hanson-
robotic...](https://www.inc.com/will-yakowicz/sofia-robot-hanson-robotics-web-
summit.html) For example in this article, the conversation seems scripted:

Goertzel then asked Sofia what is her next frontier and what does she want to
achieve.

"Don't know, maybe the world," she said. "Maybe the world. That was a joke.

"Seriously," she continued, "what I really want is to understand people better
and to understand myself better. I want to be able to do more things and soon
my capabilities will be advanced enough that I will be able to get a job."

------
ChrisGranger
I think giving a citizenship to this robot is a publicity stunt, nothing more.
They might as well give Cleverbot a citizenship too.

I look forward to interacting with self-aware machines (or machines that
convincingly appear to be self-aware, at least) someday, but I don't really
understand why anyone is paying attention to Sophia.

